# How long does eco-complete or fluorite last?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

These substrates haven't been around long enough to tell for sure, but from early indications, they might have a lifespan of over 100 years.

As long as the water column has some nutrients, plants will do fine without root tabs and sticks.

Keep in mind that the main advantage of these substrates is their high nutrient exchange capacity. They are not shock-full of or constantly releasing nutrients, but if you add tabs and sticks and stuff, they can soak them up and keep them plant available.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 3, 2004)

ah ok, thanks. i've been dosing well, have nice light at 4.3wpg, medium co2 output, pmdd dosing.. pearling and all that but my sword doesnt want to grow healthily.. he's a bit yellow on the veins, so.. i assume its the substrate which is kitty liter. i'm assuming the roots of my sword is missing its iron since i'm not sure if kitty liter gives off any. my pmdd has it in the water though, but, i dont know if it'll touch the roots. thanks for the info..

now... whats the cheapest online site for them substrates


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Try putting a fertilizer tab under or near the sword. I have used root tabs before. A lot of folks use jobes sticks broken into piece and burried deep in the substrate. Check out bigalsonline.com for good prices on substrate.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Indeed, these substrates last a long time. With fish and some water column ferts plants will grow great. The fish poop will be enough to keep your gravel fertilized and pack full of nutrients.


----------

